# ???simple questions???



## wrennels (Feb 5, 2007)

What is the difference between a 9.5* driver and a 10.5* driver. Does the 10.5* hit higher but not as far? Does either club have a side effect? Graphite shafts on your driver and fairway woods, what is the difference between regular and stiff, and how do you determine which one you should get?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

9.5 vs 10.5 is insignificant. The lower lofted clubs 7 to 9 are usually reserved for players who have very high club head speeds (Tiger). The same can be said for regular vs stiff, graphite vs steel. Stiff/steel is usually relegated to high club head speeds. For the amateur 10.5 and higher will out distance a 9.5 due to higher loft and carry. If your buying clubs have the dealer fit you, going with the scenario "different strokes for different folks" definitely applies in golf.

Here is another article dealing with club loft:
Wishon on Technology: When it comes to loft, less is not more


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

If you are really interested in an eye opening read, check out "In search of the Perfect Driver" by Wishon. I happen to enjoy this kind of book - it is an education on drivers and myths surrounding them.

Your question is actually very complex. If you do read the book, just wait till you read what is said regarding shaft flex!

Happy reading!


----------

